# Train it, find it, retrieve it. - course



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

You put on so many good courses that always appeal to me but Selby is just too far to drive for me.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Leanne77 said:


> You put on so many good courses that always appeal to me but Selby is just too far to drive for me.


When we are trials we are regularly asked to move house.


----------

